# Problem in RedSail 720C & FlexiSign software



## iame5ther (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello guys..I need your help especially for those using RS720C and FlexiSign software.

Last year i bought this cutter plotter, and the seller told me to bring my laptop (i dont have pc that time) so that he could install this felxisign software. It works okay for 8 months until my laptop is dead. So I bought a new PC. I bring the new PC to the seller and installed the FS.

Today I have 75 tshirts to be pressed and Im having a trouble. My design is just a plain text..a name of a school. The cutter misses some areas to be cut. I tried to cut a circle and it couldnt. I called the techguy/seller. He told me to install a 232 port on my pc because sometimes usb is not really working well.

Why? It works well on my laptop before.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi,
I have been using the same system for 2 yrs now and have yet to fault it.

Ok is this a completely new install of flexi on the system.
If so, have you configured the ports for the cutter.

the tech is right in that the usb ports can be a little fickle.
I must admit that i run thru a 232 port, much better reliability.

Is the cutter cutting anything that you are sending to it,
If it is then check that your colors are consistent on the design and compounded and grouped correctly.

If your still having problems give me a PM


----------



## iame5ther (Apr 8, 2015)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Hi,
> I have been using the same system for 2 yrs now and have yet to fault it.
> 
> Ok is this a completely new install of flexi on the system.
> ...


thanks mike...the cutter is cutting...it's just it misses some areas. For example, im cutting a word "NATIONAL", it misses the I and L and sometimes cuts random lines. i dont know about 232 port. Did you install a 232 port in your pc or are you using an adapter usb-232 port?


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

Was the cutter and this pc working correctly before this job.

If so then try pulling up a job that you have done in the past and see if it is cutting that correctly, if so then the problem is in your design not your port

No I use a 232 port card installed into the motherboard, again the adapters are not very reliable as they still utilize the usb port.


----------



## iame5ther (Apr 8, 2015)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Was the cutter and this pc working correctly before this job.
> 
> If so then try pulling up a job that you have done in the past and see if it is cutting that correctly, if so then the problem is in your design not your port
> 
> No I use a 232 port card installed into the motherboard, again the adapters are not very reliable as they still utilize the usb port.


The PC is new, I bought this last week, and today is the first try. I tried other designs and even just a 'circle' but still the same, it cuts random lines and misses some areas. I lost all my previous jobs, couldn't retrieved it on my dead laptop.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

iame5ther said:


> The PC is new, I bought this last week, and today is the first try. I tried other designs and even just a 'circle' but still the same, it cuts random lines and misses some areas. I lost all my previous jobs, couldn't retrieved it on my dead laptop.


Ok Prob the simplest way to remedy it is get a 232 card and instal it in your pc, then use that port for your cutter, make sure that you configure the port and its preferences. 232 card are cheap and easy to install yourself.

Does the redsail do its own internal test cut correctly.


----------



## iame5ther (Apr 8, 2015)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> Ok Prob the simplest way to remedy it is get a 232 card and instal it in your pc, then use that port for your cutter, make sure that you configure the port and its preferences. 232 card are cheap and easy to install yourself.
> 
> Does the redsail do its own internal test cut correctly.


Okay, I'll buy. Easy for you. Oh God, i hate hardwares! I cant even pull out my RAM. Anyway, yes it does test cut correctly. And thanks.


----------



## Gecko Signs NT (Aug 3, 2012)

iame5ther said:


> Okay, I'll buy. Easy for you. Oh God, i hate hardwares! I cant even pull out my RAM. Anyway, yes it does test cut correctly. And thanks.



PCI rs 232 port is just push in and it will instal.


----------



## iame5ther (Apr 8, 2015)

Gecko Signs NT said:


> PCI rs 232 port is just push in and it will instal.


Now the problem is, i visited all the computer shops in my place and there is no portcard available that is compatible to my motherboard.


----------

